# 80 Euro Amazon Gutschein



## MC-Guenstig (29. März 2009)

Hi liebe PCGamer,

Ich habe hier einen 80 Euro Amazon Gutschein, für den Ich keine Verwendung finde.
Deshalb dachte Ich mir, Ich biete ihn hier mal an.

Der Gutschein ist für alle Artikel auf Amazon.de und Amazon.at einlösbar.

Als Gegenleistung hätte ich gern Paysafecards im Wert von mindestens 65 Euro.

Wer Paysafecards nicht kennt, hier gibts mehr Infos und Verkaufsstellen:
http://www.paysafecard.com

Da Ich ein ganz frischer Nutzer bin, wäre Ich bereit den Gutscheincode zuerst zu schicken, sodass Ihr ihn z.B. auf euer Amazon Konto einzahlt, dann schickt ihr mir die Paysafecard Codes.

Bei Interesse, meldet euch einfach per PN!

Viele Grüße, euer MC-Guenstig


----------



## chr15714n (29. März 2009)

50€ geb ich dir


----------



## TAPO (31. März 2009)

christof ?
aka
|619|rey  ?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (31. März 2009)

Ne 50er Paysafe-Card hätte ich hier.
Wenns dir recht ist: PN.


----------



## sagichnet (2. April 2009)

MC-Guenstig am 29.03.2009 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi liebe PCGamer,
> 
> Ich habe hier einen 80 Euro Amazon Gutschein, für den Ich keine Verwendung finde.
> Deshalb dachte Ich mir, Ich biete ihn hier mal an.
> ...


du meldest dich extra hier an um etwas zu verkaufen, bzw. zu tauschen? dubios....


----------

